# Official Game Thread: Toronto @ Chicago 7:30C CSN(Chicago)



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

vs.








The 6-0 Raptors take on our 5-2 Bulls at the UC, 8:30 eastern time.


*Key matchup*







vs.








Tyrus "Boomshockalocka" Thomas vs. Andrea Bargnani​
Tom, John, and Stacy indicated last game the Bulls starters probably will not play tonight. The more TT and the SEf the better if you ask me. The real thing starts next Tuesday, GO BULLS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

This'll be a good test -- Bosh, who has sat out a bunch (all?) of the preseason games with a foot (HT to Al Michaels via Bill Simmons), is gonna give it a go tonight.

I'll be focused on the Fred Jones/Anthony Parker battle for the starting off-guard spot. Gotta have all the angles covered for the endgame of your roto draft.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

*@*









*Time:* 7:30 pm CT

*TV:* Comcast Sports Net Chicago

*Records:* Raptors 6-0, Bulls 5-2

*Spurs' probable starters*







*F*







*F*







*C*







*G*







*G*
_Peterson_Nesterovic____Bosh_____Parker____Calderon__

*Bulls' probable starters*







*F*







*F*







*C*







*G*







*G*
__Deng_____Brown____Wallace____Gordon_____Hinrich__


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Bullsky said:


> *@*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Skiles said Noc would only be starting two games? Maybe not.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

I could be wrong. Preseason it's all up in the air. So Noc could come off the bench tonight...


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

PJ starting. First game I get to watch on NBA League Pass. Yeah!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Kirk
Ben
Deng
PJ
Big Ben


Red was wrong


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Bosh starting for Tor but not Bargnani


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Did they say PJ Brown from SETON HALL!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!? Wow...he went to LA Tech. The announcer only has 15 guys to remember! Even I know them all by heart already.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

The announcer is terrible and brings 0 emotion to the games.

Boy Toronto still loves to take a lot of 3's.

We still haven't lost to Toronto since we traded Jalen over there.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

any audio link audio league pass does not work today


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Toby Keith is a douche.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Early on, you can see that if Luol continues to go to the basket this season like he is TONIGHT? He should definintely have break-out 'like' numbers.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

jnrjr79 said:


> Toby Keith is a douche.


And he's at the game?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

narek said:


> And he's at the game?



Oh, sorry. One of his Ford commercials was being played on the Chicago feed. Haha.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

The Bulls are looking like they've got some life in them tonight. That's encouraging.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

GOOD, we're slashing alot more now. That's what we need to do this season. Settling on too many jumper's early always gets us off to very slow starts.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

audio link?


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

greekbullsfan said:


> any audio link audio league pass does not work today



WCKG's website is streaming it with neil and pax.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Ben Gordon has 17 points in Q1. Attacking the basket and I believe he's 5 for 8 from the field.

Also, the new ball really continues to look like one of those gumball bouncing balls I used to buy at the market for 25 cents.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

17pts in the first for Ben Gordon.

If this guy continues to slash like this during the season, he'll also put up big numbers.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hopefully Skiles leaves Gordon in, and lets him get his 50. I think if Gordon ends the preseason on a 50 pt game, wow, his confidence will be sky high, and it can only spell good things for us.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Numbers and the thoughts on here indicate that Gordon's actually forcing the issue, AND tonight it's working. It's good to hear! 

Keep it up, and GO BULLS!!!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Deng is out of sync today..


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

They shouldn't have played this game. Just send each team to practice gyms and have them shoot FTs. After 48 minutes, report back. This is some sloppy, sloppy stuff.

Gordon continues to attack the basket, so that's positive.

Can't wait to watch some more foul calls.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

we still keep fouling a lot and we turn it over too much,despite tyson's departure,plus Big Ben seems to be out of team's offensive playbook,lot work to be done


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Bulls look extremely uncomfortable on offense when Deng, Gordon, and Nocioni are all out of the game.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Wow, if this is the Ben Gordon we're going to see this year, we've got the scorer we need. He's carving up the Raps tonight, getting to the rim at will. That spin move at the top of the key was an extremely creative way to avoid the double team.

He's really impressive tonight. I wonder if he will hit 40 today for the first time in an NBA game.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I don't expect Gordon to get to the line as much as he is tonight in the usual game (heck, even DWade doesn't, and he has 3 striped friends helping him), but it's very promising that he's doing it. 

Box score seems to suggest that aside for Gordon, no one has it going and we're having trouble moving the ball (not many assists, and a/to ratio stinks). Hope we can get the offense running smoother before too long. The games count in a few days.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I don't expect Gordon to get to the line as much as he is tonight in the usual game (heck, even DWade doesn't, and he has 3 striped friends helping him), but it's very promising that he's doing it.
> 
> Box score seems to suggest that aside for Gordon, no one has it going and we're having trouble moving the ball (not many assists, and a/to ratio stinks). Hope we can get the offense running smoother before too long. The games count in a few days.


We'll be fine. By mid December to early January, we will have gelled, and we'll REALLY start to play well.

Doesn't really matter how we start the season, its how we finish.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Sweets looking pretty good tonight.

Yet another player on the roster I want getting minutes over PJ Brown.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Raptor's announcers just called Sweetney the people's choice. lol! 

Hopefully Skiles gives Gordon the greenlight to go for 50 tonight in the 4th quarter. 17 more points!


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

I think Stacey King sometimes does a little too much drinking during or before broadcasts. I can only cringe when he starts "playing around" with his "broadcaster voice."


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

:laugh:

Noc always cracks me up when he's doing stupid fist-pumps and stuff. Plus look at that Chapu tattoo! Nice.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Sweetney is playing like doo doo.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Wow the FM is wayyy behind the tv feed


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Wallace ripping down a rebound is a thing of beauty.

Khryapa was a very nice pickup.

Gentle Ben is killing these guys.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

i just love gordons shot...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We just need Gordon to hit 5 quick threes!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Seriously, who's the [email protected] keeping track of attendance at the UC?? :biggrin:



> ATTENDANCE: 64,768


Stupid! lol


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

can somebody say Bargnani?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> i just love gordons shot...


That image is only possible with two cameras:

Canon EOS 1DMKII
Canon EOS 5D.

Its much easier to get that shot with the 1DMKII though.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

what happened to skiles not playing his starters tonight? or not playing them as much?

his probably played them more than any other game thus far..


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> what happened to skiles not playing his starters tonight? or not playing them as much?
> 
> his probably played them more than any other game thus far..


Yeah. Have Sef and TT played at all tonight? Or like, just two minutes apiece? What's up?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow, Ben Gordon is going berzerk tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Why'd portland let Khyrapa go in the trade?


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Two away from 40 points! C'mon Gordon!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

PowerWoofer said:


> Yeah. Have Sef and TT played at all tonight? Or like, just two minutes apiece? What's up?


maybe he had a brain lapse and he meant the bench wasnt going to play much. by the looks of todays game this is the rotation his going to use going into the season, this is pretty much how his going to assign his mintues. i think his going to let the rookie really earn their mintues..


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm sorry but Khrypa looks REAL good with the starters.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> Why'd portland let Khyrapa go in the trade?


Spongy, are you taping the game dude? Any downloadable highlights tonight? :biggrin:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I am loving Viktor. What a complete player!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, Gordon's on the bench, so I'm assuming that's it for the starters tonight. Oh well, he still killed T.O. for 38 points. I hope he comes into the season with that fire and energy.

GO BULLS!!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

W


Told you in the last game thread I loved what I was seeing from Ben G :clap: and tonight shows what happens when his shot's falling


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

Looks like Chicago won by 11.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Toronto STILL haven't beaten the Bulls since Jalen left. This has to be one of those longest streaks going on right now. It's impressive, although it is against Toronto.

And Bulls win! :banana:


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> OMFG! NO FUCING WAY. The Toronto announcer just said "Aboot". That completed the preseason for me!


haha. Good one! I haven't listened to them in a while, because I used to get Raptors TV back home. Is it still Jack and Chuck? They used to make me laugh.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I know it's just the Raptors but I've never seen BG look as good offensively as he did tonight.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Great to see Ben get back on track, baby!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

smARTmouf said:


> I'm sorry but Khrypa looks REAL good with the starters.


definetely. He runs the floor well and when he was wide open jumping up and down and kirk didn't see him, I was a bit amused.

He passes the ball very smoothly, shoot the long jumper, runs the floor and when paired with guys who can finish plays, it'll only boost this team. That was a tremendous pass to Sweetney and Big Ben. Since our weakness is scoring downlow, his dribble penetration and dish skills will help neutralize some of our deficiencies. A skilled player who hustles on both ends? I'm loving this kid. :clap:


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Championship!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm not going to lie, I have never been more entertained watching a preseason game then that one. Especially the 4th quarter. Even the notoriously quiet UC crowd was rocking at the end, even when the game was not in doubt. They just kept making great plays on both ends of the floor. Boy, I'm sure skiles will find many reasons to belittle that performance, but I think I am really going to enjoy this team.

Sweetney in his little time was a monster on both sides of the court, and Khyrapa (saying what we all know, but it needs to be said anyways, a THROW IN for Tyrus Thomas) looked very very very good. Who the hell is going to play SF?? Noc, Deng, Khyrapa and Thomas all deserve decent minutes. This team is DEEP!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

UMfan83 said:


> Sweetney in his little time was a monster on both sides of the court


I agree.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> I agree.


That's why I really really hope that Skiles doesn't take his obvious disliking for Sweets to an extreme level. Even if hes not in shape he is a tremendous lift for 8-10 minute spurts. Now that we have a legit center, we don't need to rely on him to play starters minutes. Just let him get his exposure, if we get a good offer trade him at the deadline, if now, let him ride out this season and say goodbye in June (with a championship ring )


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> sloth said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG! NO FUCING WAY. The Toronto announcer just said "Aboot". That completed the preseason for me!
> ...


Chuck's from Seattle and Jack's from Brooklyn so you might be hearing things.

Anyways Khryapa had a game like this in Portland against the Raps. Plays well against them.

Hope Fred is ok.

I haven't seen Sweetney in a while. He looks humongous. I was shocked.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chuck was a big presence in chicago. He was doing pre and post games for cubs, bulls, depaul, bears, NU. I think he was here for 10 years


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Just got back from the game. Sat in the fifth row behind the basket. I had braced myself for extended looks at bench players on both teams, and to my pleasant surprise Skiles played what looks like his regular rotation for the most part. 

Interestingly the rotation doesn't seem to feature either of the two rookies for now. Maybe later in the season after the Circus road trip we'll see more of them, but for now I bet tonite's limited rookie action is more the rule than the exception.

Most of the Bulls seemed to have their game face on, although Ben Wallace and PJ didn't exactly fill the stadium with energy during their stays on the floor. Deng looked winded at times, as did Sweetney during his short rotation. 

My psychotherapist wife asked me to communicate her prescription for Ben Wallace's foul shooting to the board. She thinks his poor foul shooting is due to a lack of self-confidence, and that he just needs a good session or two in which his confidence is restored by hypnotic suggestion. She has a couple of friends who would be happy to give it a try. Seems worth a try to me.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

It was on the radio feed, so probaly different announcers if you guys are talking about the TV ones.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Looking at the box score, two things stick out: Gordon and Deng's FT attempts. I think we have 3 areas to focus on this year to really become championship contenders: 1. Cut down on turnovers, 2. Less Fouling 3. More trips to the charity stripe.

Gordon needs to be very aggressive like tonight (according to the box score) to become that 20-25 ppg scorer we need. We need the rest of the team to pick up that tempo. The number of FT attempts by Hinrich and Gordon in the past has bothered me.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

lol, the cool thing is that Ben Gordon reads this site. So undoubtedly, working on getting to the line more was a result of our suggestions. But as the leading BBB.net Ben Gordon AIM'er, I'll take the 99% of the glory, for first sending him a link to this site


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

As I was saying in the last game thread, I really liked Ben's aggressiveness. And tonight his aggressiveness paid off. If he keeps that up this season, we could see some big numbers from Ben all season long. :banana:


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Why'd portland let Khyrapa go in the trade?


Because Portland had to "convince" Pax not to take Aldridge. 

:rofl:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Is Kirk's left hand broken? I'm having mixed feelings about this one handed passing by the captain. I think he spent too much time with team usa.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SALO said:


> Because Portland had to "convince" Pax not to take Aldridge.
> 
> :rofl:


 I just can't say enough about him. He's a hardworker yes but he does many things well and last night, he was all over the court. He's much more active than Songaila and we definetely upgraded. Let's hope he's durable because I see him playing about the same amount of minutes as last year and he's going to be asked to give up his body this year. 

Last night he hurt his elbow but ran to play D and took a charge at the other end. I see great things from him.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> It was on the radio feed, so probaly different announcers if you guys are talking about the TV ones.


OK, maybe I got confused. And I don't remember who said where Chuck and Jack are from, but dude, I've watched the RaptorsTV games for two years prior to this season, and I know my damn TV announcers. :biggrin:


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

gordon looked sick tonight for chicago, nice job getting your starters key guys 24+ minutes each.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

oh my..... what is going on here. half rows, half fro?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

welcome back sweets...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Is Kirk's left hand broken? I'm having mixed feelings about this one handed passing by the captain. I think he spent too much time with team usa.


It looks like one of his hands are stitched on, whats the deal with that?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't think Thomas will get much burn in the Miami game, maybe none at all. He was yanked early this game and never came back. I think Viktor will take the majority of his minutes.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Can we get some Gordon highlights ???


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

http://bt.davka.info/

the entire game is on there in a torrent.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

the-asdf-man said:


> http://bt.davka.info/
> 
> the entire game is on there in a torrent.


awesome.... i love how there are so many devoted bulls fans putting in the extra effort to post up games.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> i love how there are so many devoted bulls fans putting in the extra effort to post up games.


now if only luol deng would do the same thing, we'll be on our way to a championship


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

Just finished watching the game, and I'm so happy. First off, I was actually giddy for a few sequences when they really turned it on on both ends. I can't wait to see them in the intensity of games that mean more. Wallace = MAN!

Gordon has gotten tougher, and it's going to pay off big for him if he keeps it up, plus Kirk and Duhon are driving stronger too. I think this is the key to a talented young backcourt finally becoming consistent. Plus having additional shooters to kick out to reliably like Kryapa who I must confess I'm prematurely falling for a bit. I love his facial expressions.

He's like the anti-Chapu. Subtle little nuances letting you know he knew exactly what he was doing the whole time. A great partner in crime for the Argentinean madman.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

hey guys, last time i was here was during the playoffs (Heat/Bulls). this offseason went by quick--at least to me. I was wondering if you guys knew whats going to be the official starting lineup for the Bulls. i want to make sure i get it right when i post it in my game thread. The season opener is just a few days away, i cant wait! :cheers: :banana: 

thanx


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

It's probably gonna be Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, Brown and Wallace. PROBABLY. Not guaranteed though.


Oh, and although some of my Dwyane Wade (and Miami Heat) hate has gone away, I'll be watching come Halloween. I can't wait. GO BULLS!!


----------

